# Older strike master/Mora hand auger handle removal?



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Gus I recently aquired an older strike master/mora hand auger. The one with the " non removable" handle. I want to convert it to an 18v electric auger but need to figure out how the handle comes out. Would anyone know how this handle comes out? Does it screw in or do I need to cut it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deerjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Does the handle have a hex below the crank portion?? If so, hold the hex in a vise, and turn the crank counter clockwise! It seperates at the hex.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't know without looking at it. When I get off work I think I'll do what you instructed and see if it comes apart. It looks like it should just thread in to the auger bit. Thanks!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

remember, left hand threads


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

jimbo said:


> remember, left hand threads


Yes sir.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

No. not left hand threads. The bottom half has a stud welded to it. The top is female threaded. Heat up the top where it meets the bottom and it will come apart. The threads are 15mm x 1.5. I just got done making a electric auger out of an old mora.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jancoe said:


> No. not left hand threads. The bottom half has a stud welded to it. The top is female threaded. Heat up the top where it meets the bottom and it will come apart. The threads are 15mm x 1.5. I just got done making a electric auger out of an old mora.


Have you tried it out yet? Would you care to share any results and details? What size auger did you use, pics of you handy work and what drill/volt are you using? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

jancoe said:


> No. not left hand threads. .


it's not ?
so every time you auger a hole , it comes unscrewed?
I'm not 100% sure, as I've never taken mine apart, butttt....


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Got it apart yesterday it is right hand threaded. Currently in process of making an adapter for it to use with my cordless drill. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

jancoe said:


> No. not left hand threads. The bottom half has a stud welded to it. The top is female threaded. Heat up the top where it meets the bottom and it will come apart. The threads are 15mm x 1.5. I just got done making a electric auger out of an old mora.


Any pics of the build? Details?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

how old is old i have a 6" mora that is pushing 30yrs and it is 2 piece. the seam is tight and can understand it might look like one piece and also know first hand without a little thread anti-seize taking it apart could be a bear if it has not been done for some time. 

mine is exclusively used with a cordless now!


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

sorry you bet me to the post, glad to hear you got it, good luck you will love the cordless.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=408664&highlight=cordless+drill


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I used 1" electrical conduit for tubing. The motor and gearbox is from an Rv motorhome leveling jack. Finding the 15mm x 1.5 nut is impossible. I found out that a 2002 dodge Dakota tie rod end is that thread. Cut the tie rod up welded her up. Made it so I could still go back to the original handle. The auger needs new blades so it didn't now cut good. It's still a prototype. Lol time will tell.


----------

